# Bad Experience with a Training Class?



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi, All
I will begin my 10th year as an obedience class instructor in September. I will be teaching basic obedience (heel, sit, down, stay, recall) along with the 10 skills required to pass the AKC CGC Evaluation (I have been an Evaluator for about 5 years). I'd like to hear from any of you who have taken group classes: what did you like and dislike about your instructor? The class? Always helpful to hear what works for folks and what doesn't! Thanks!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I did level 1 and level 2 obedience with Skylar, with 2 different instructors- I got a lot more out of one of the instructors. The first one was really friendly lol, she would tell me I was doing everything right even if I wasn't. The second one would tell me I was doing something wrong, and show me how to do it in a nice way. She gave me advice whether I asked for it or not, which was really good. Skylar was my first dog so I needed that feedback, I'm gonna need feedback with Kayden (2nd dog) aswell.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I have taken numerous classes over the years for both of my GSD's that ranged in size from an average of 8-10 dogs at a time. I found the larger classes, the less help. The instructor was unfortunately forced to deal with the dogs that were unruly and disruptive more that being able to teach the rest of us. Kind of felt that dogs that needed special attention due to aggression or inept owners should have been put in a "special needs" class. It was one thing if it only lasted one or two classes and the owner and the dog got better, but when they did not and it was a detriment to the rest of the class, they should have been separated so the rest of us could go forward. Hate to sound harsh, but I had one class that I stopped going to because of one dog and owner that were consistently disruptive and made it impossible for the rest of us. However, I had one trainer that I used for Shane for classes and she was incredible. She moved away and it was someone else I had to go to later that I was not happy with. Overall, I have been happy with 90% of the classes I have taken. In my experience, I would prefer smaller more intimate classes.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

My most recent class (CGC prep) was great.

Only myself and 1 other person in the class so we had plenty of 1 on 1 time with the trainer. Dogs were brought in to work on distractions. My trainer was great. Not afraid to correct me when I wasn't doing something quite right. Very knowledgeable and helped us improve on Sage's fearful/shy behavior. Nice to have a trainer that had read all the books I had and could give advice and talk dog.

Dislikes- we spent too much time working on heeling. Sage heels great, the other dog in class was doing well also. I would have preferred she threw out lesson plans and gave us more time to work on issues we were having. From home practice I knew 3 minute separation would be the most difficult. By time we got to it in class we only had 3 sessions to practice. Not enough real practice for us.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am not an instructor, but I took my first class almost ten years ago, with a great instructor that got us from totally untrained to CD level in eight weeks -- not kidding. She was awesome, but then I had just the one dog I was working with, and she was awesome too. This trainer was a breeder, obedience judge, and just really nice. Unfortunately she is no longer with us.

Since this class, I have taken classes with BN, GS, TW, SL, PM1, PM2, so seven at least plus a few other sessions. Two of these were not so good, the rest were pretty good trainers. 

The one that I have worked almost all of my dog with usually several classes, is also a CGC evaluator, Rally Judge, and has a lot of experience with obedience as well. I have taken up to four classes at a time with her, and usually am in at least two. And having been to so many classes, I have participated in some real doozies. Normally the beginner's basic class is a little crazy for a week or two, but the CGC class is usually pretty good. I was a part of the worst CGC class ever. 

The bitch I was taking in the class was sold a week before the test, so I took another pup that day who did not have all the same training, and she passed nine of the ten tests, only failing to let her pet her head without showing some shyness. Two days later I found a massive hot spot under her thick mane and perhaps that was the issue. 

But she was definitely the best dog after only passing dog. the Golden's owners had experience, and so did I, but most of the dogs and handlers were pretty green. The Rotty owner was not, and that dog was nuts -- still is. There were two other shepherds in the class. Both of them went for the meet and greet dog, and fell to pieces on supervised separation. The one male, seems to be a bit reactive, but his owner seems to work with the dog ok. The female, her owners are terribly permissive and allow the dog to completely walk all over them. 

I have never been in a CGC class where most of the dogs flunked before this one. The owners had little to no control over there dogs. An old couple had a "lab mix" from the shelter that was either an American Bull dog or pitt mix, and the young dog kept biting them. Several times, I stepped into my dog or refused to leave on a stay because the dog next to my dog was not in my opinion safe enough. 

I will say though that I am still in classes with the young male shepherd, the Rottie, and some of the other dogs from that class. And I give the people credit for sticking with it and learning. Our early basic class is a little scary at times, lots of young males neutered or not, and some dog aggresson/reaction going on. I give the instructor a LOT of kudos for sticking with this bunch, and grasping on any improvement.

There are bad instructors, less qualified instructors, narrow-minded instructors out there, but even great instructors still have to work with the dogs and the people that they get in the class. Some of the handlers are awesome, some are lazy like me, some are crazy, and some have no backbone or voice control at all. There is only so much a trainer can do in six weeks with them. 

In general what I have liked about instructors:

1. when they can tell what is NOT working and have different suggestions for the same result.

2. when they are not anal about what training aides they want you to use -- my favorite instructors use prong collars, but are ok with my NOT using them.

3. the instructor has to not be afraid of dogs, they need to be bomb proof.

4. they are willing to work on individual problems briefly before or after class and give suggestions, are willing to take questions in the class session, but within reason.

5. dogs that need the most help get the most individual attention, but no dog left out. Having a second qualified individual (husband or wife) available to help with someone while the class is going forward is also good. 

What I disliked:
1. The instructor that was afraid of my ten week old puppy and made her own assessment of her.

2. The instructor that said puppy class and did not bother to let me know that for the lack of puppies 
she changed it to a basic obedience class. 

3. The trainer who's claim to fame was one poorly behaved blood hound that he owned. That was a real painful class, especially since it was a puppy class with no other puppies. 

4. I really do not like to leave my dogs on a stay next to a dog that has aggressed toward another dog already on the same day. 

Wishful thinking?

1. I wish that for some advanced, rally, agility-type classes, the dogs entered should already have passed a CGC and had an evaluation of some type prior to being in entered in the class. Advanced Obedience dogs should have passed Basic, CGC dogs should have passed Advanced or taken basic twice. 

2. Every dog can have a bad day. But if two classes in a row the dog is obviously not ready for an upper class, I wish there was another class the dog could be subbed into. I mean if I am there to get my dog through an RE leg, and we are busy teaching basic finishes, well, I don't know. I wish there was more diversity here in classes, but am lucky that there are classes at all I can take my dog too. So I have to train the moves on my own, and take them to classes for the socialization and practice with distractions.


----------

